# A good saw...while it lasted :-(



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review, Mark. This appears to be a nice circular saw.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

that seems like a nice saw. that was one of the ones i was considering until my dad let me use his old Milwaukee and man does that think cut. thanks for the review.


----------



## TroutGuy

I have this same saw, and concur-it's a great CS. Even the included blade is better than some I've run across.


----------



## sry

I have this same saw as well, and agree that it works quite well. I also noticed the same thing about the little nubby thing to attach a dust collection hose. Duct tape seemed to solve that problem. It's also taken me about 3 dozen attempts before I finally got the knack of getting the thing back into its plastic case.

One thing I've been wondering in general: is a laser on a tool like this really that useful? I have yet to come up with a situation where the laser is beneficial. Of course I use guides 90% of the time that I use the saw. Has anyone come up with a good use for a laser, or is it just fluff?


----------



## Richforever

Nice review. Thanks.


----------



## FatherHooligan

Hello All,

I've been away and out of computer range for the last while so I've not been reading or posting. Steve, that case is a real trial. I've given up (for now) trying to get the saw in the case; the fit is my only real beef about the saw beside the little exhaust nubby. Thanks for reading the review.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Thanks for the review.


----------



## FatherHooligan

You're welcome, I am still frustrated it quit. It has a two year warranty but I cannot find my receipt :-(


----------

